# Looking for reliable site selling Save Dongle



## LaserZX (Jun 10, 2013)

Hi, I'm looking for a reliable site selling a Save Dongle like this:






Any recommendations please?

Thanks!


----------



## nukeboy95 (Jun 14, 2013)

just a fyi you cant use it if for your 3ds games if your 3ds is above 2.xx.xxx


----------



## Ryukouki (Jun 14, 2013)

Pay me for shipping and I'll mail it to you. Lemme see if I can find it first.


----------



## LaserZX (Jun 17, 2013)

nukeboy95 said:


> just a fyi you cant use it if for your 3ds games if your 3ds is above 2.xx.xxx


 
Hmm, I was hoping to use this on the upcoming Pokemon games. Does the Neo SMS4 have the same problem?
http://www.game4deal.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=65_66&products_id=226


----------



## nukeboy95 (Jun 17, 2013)

LaserZX said:


> Hmm, I was hoping to use this on the upcoming Pokemon games. Does the Neo SMS4 have the same problem?
> http://www.game4deal.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=65_66&products_id=226


 
there is no save dongle out right now that can work on 2.xxxx+


----------



## LaserZX (Jun 17, 2013)

Oh well, maybe something new will come out.


----------

